# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Nueva Quedada

## eidanyoson

Pues abro este hilo para ir intentando organizar una quedada.

 Las fechas serían entre el 20 y el 25 de febrero (no os quejéis, os doy margen).

 El lugar: cualquier zona del Corredor del Henares, principalmente Camarma de Esteruelas, Azuqueca, Alovera, Alcalá de Henares...

 Ir apuntandoos y organizamos hora, fecha y lugar exactos.

 De momento van a la qeudada, sin excusa:

 Vicentico

 Ernesto

 Ayy

 Renard

 Eidanyoson

 Sr Alexander

 :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1:

----------


## MagoAdric

Si un dia se presenta una por sevilla ayi estare, por el momento mas lejos no puedo ir,, es a sevilla y lo tengo a 60 km.. no dispongo de coche! jaja pero grabar cositas de la quedada para echarnos unas risas en el foro que siempre se agradece de alguna manera ''estar'' ayi! Un Saludo.

----------


## El Ciporr

¿Y los que vivimos a 400km y somos pobres que nos zurzan? :'(

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

> Pues abro este hilo para ir intentando organizar una quedada.
> 
>  De momento van a la qeudada, sin excusa:
> 
>  Vicentico
> 
>  Ernesto
> 
>  Ayy
> ...


Arturo Jiménez

----------


## Vicentico

Eidanyosonitooooo, que se te ha olvidao el Arturitooooo.... Aunque ya me han apuntado, me apunto.

----------


## renard

contar con migo,ay estare.

----------


## Ayy

cachis eidan.... me mandas hasta Alcalá de Henares... y no tengo buenos recuerdos yo de esa zona...
pero bueno... jejej
todo será ir! :P

----------


## eidanyoson

Aiba!
Se me olvidó Arturo, es cierto.  Cuando vuelva del trabajo Lo edito.
Mis disculpas Arturo, la memoria y las prisas son malas compañeras y te puse como Ernesto. 
Perdón por cambiarte él nombre.
Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

----------


## Chaoz

Es justo antes del Ascanio, me apunto!

----------


## francirco

a mi me gustaria apuntarme, si podeis avisarme genial. Un saludo

----------


## Ayy

podriais ir poniendo las fechas definitivas.... y la hora... y sobretodo... el lugar!!!
 :Smile1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, pues a ver. El sitio ideal sería en Alovera, en un bar en el que estuve con Vicentico y Arturo. Era tranquilo, espacioso y estaba muy bien, con meass bajas ideales apar lacartomagia o la numismagia (y tenían billares, que me quedé con las ganas). PERO entiendo que para los que estáis fuera llegar a Alovera puede ser muy complicado. Pero si podéis, de verdad que es la mejor opción.

 En ese sentido el sitio podría ser Alcalá de Henares (jo, Ayy, espero que no te salga mal esta vez) que tiene una comunicación mucho más sencilla.

 Por ejemplo quedar en la plaza de los Santos Niños y luego cuando estemos todos os llevo a algún lado que conozco. Por cierto, podrías dar otras sugerencias, que en Alcalá conozco muy poco y no sé si será adecuado del todo.

 Una buena hora serían las 17:00. Podría ser un poquito más tarde si los que vivís más lejos lo véis mal. Por ejemplo las 18:00. Pero no más, que si no al final la tarde-noche se queda corta.

 El día, pues evidentemente lo mejor un sábado, que es cuando la gente suele librar más o tiene más tiempo (aunque los casados lo tienen más difícil por lo de sábado, sabadete...  :001 005: ). Así que el día creo que sería el 19 de Febrero del 2011.

  Por ahora la lista se queda así:

Vicentico

 Arturo Jiménez (perdón, perdón, perdón...  :001 07: )

 Ayy

 Renard

 Eidanyoson

Francirco

Chaoz

 Obligatorio llevar una asamblea de ases del tipo que sea, y un juego libre (dos juegos cada uno da para estar entretenidos bastante tiempo).

 ¿Quién más se apunta?

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

¡¡¡Vengaaaa!!! Pero si llegar a Alovera es la mar de fácil. Sólo tienes que ir por la A2 desde Madrid dirección Guadalajara hasta que veas un cartel que pone "Alovera" y ahí al laíco está.

Aunque se llega mejor entrando por otra salida que hay antes, que pone "Azuqueca - Chiloeches". Sólo hay que seguir hacia Azuqueca hasta que en una rotonda indica "Alovera" a la derecha. Sigues un par de kilómetros en línea recta y llegas a una rotonda con un Ahorramás justo al lado de donde vivimos Vicentico y yo. Ese puede ser un punto de encuentro. De todas formas, si sigues recto un poco más (aunque hay que aparcar porque no se puede llegar con el coche en ese sentido), casi que llegas al mismo bar (que se llama "Pásalo bien" y es una cervecería).

----------


## Tracer

Si fuera hace 20 años, si que me hubiera ido bien, que estaba en Alcalá haciendo la mili...

----------


## Ayy

a mi donde me digais... porque voy con GPS.... pero me parece bien la idea de alcalá de henares!

----------


## danielo

ya estoy por aqui eidan!!!asique si no te importa unir mi nombre a esa lista....seria un placer!!a ver si nos animamos unos cuantos y lo pasamos como dios manda!!!jajajajaja.un saludo muyyy grande vecino y gracias!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Ampliamos la lista. Alovera . Aquellos que no sepais llega a Alovera es lo que ha puesto Arturo;
 Nacional II dirección Guadalajara hasta el cartel que pone Alovera.
 Aunque se llega mejor entrando por otra salida que hay antes, que pone  "Azuqueca - Chiloeches". Sólo hay que seguir hacia Azuqueca hasta que en  una rotonda indica "Alovera" a la derecha. Sigues un par de kilómetros  en línea recta y llegas a una rotonda con un Ahorramás, y una ermita, es justo la de después de la rotonda "de las tinajas". Para los que vengáis con GPS, es poner en el GPS "carretera de Quer, Alovera" o "Carretera de argentina, Alovera". Es que la rotonda no viene con nombre en el google maps.

 El dia 19/02/2011, allí en ese sitio a las 17:00 (18:00 segunda opción) y de momento somos todos estos:

Vicentico

 Arturo Jiménez 

 Ayy

 Renard

 Eidanyoson

Francirco

Chaoz

Danielo

 Si alguien no puede ir hasta allí (por ejemplo, no tiene coche o le da miedo perderse o lo que sea) que lo diga. Puedo ir a buscaros a otra zona mucha más conocida y llevaros.  :Smile1:

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

Pues si es el 19, me temo que no podré...

----------


## Ayy

yo de momento lo tengo reservado... aunque me cambieis de sitio asi como asi... xD
espero no perderme..

----------


## danielo

me caguen...eidan y no podria ser el dia 20 que es domingo??esque yo los sabados por la tarde curro...y nose si podre o no,voy a tener q ablar con el jefe y no se si me lo dara...que me dices??graciasss

----------


## eidanyoson

Mmmmm a mi me da lo mismo, lo puse por los demás. Si Arturo no puede el 19, ni tú tampoco, no me importa cambiarlo al 20. Pero Ayy pone que lo tiene reservado. Entonces tampoco sería justo fastidiarle a él.

 Yo puse que de l 19 al 25 estoy de vacaciones y me da lo mismo un día que otro. Pero como metistéis presión para el día, la fecha y todo eso.... pues puse uno por poner.

 Venga decidios, a ver si hay suerte y uno en concreto nos va bien a todos  :Smile1:

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

Yo puedo el sábado por la mañana, y el domingo todo el día. También podría el finde siguiente en cualquier momento, pero justo el sábado 19 por la tarde me viene mal. Pero vamos, que si se decide ese, pues me fastidio y tampoco pasa nada. Ya habrá más.

----------


## danielo

y a los demas que os parece :Confused:

----------


## renard

yo no tengo problema estoy en paro lo unico que me quedado sin coche pero voy como sea.

----------


## eidanyoson

No sé como estará llegar desde donde vives a alovera, renard, pero sí te es complicado y Lo necesitas puedo buscarte en la parada de buses o trenes de Alcalá, por ejemplo. La cuestión es quedar unos cuántos y pasarlo bien echando unas magias. Sí hay qué ayudar sé ayuda.
Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

----------


## renard

Muchas gracias Eidanyoson ,pero habra que decidir donde y cuando porque todavia no esta claro,tu tranquilo que yo voy como sea puedo pedir a algun amigo que me lleve y si no pues cojo el tren,autobus o lo que aga falta.

----------


## Ayy

yo el domingo no puedo, pero por mi no os preocupeis... Eidan, si no peudo el sábado, quedamos entre semana por atocha o asi... como la vez que vino Letang jeje

----------


## eidanyoson

Es imposible poner a todo el mundo de acuerdo.

 Pero vale. Ayy, quedamos tú y yo a parte (al no ser que más gente quiera también) entre semaan. Así que ya hablamos (te mando un privadete).

 Pues eso, definitivo:

 20/02/2001 a las 17:00h en la ermita de rotonda de Alovera (sitio fácil de verse y de quedar).

 Para que se vea:

40.594125,-3.251162 - Google Maps

 Cualquier duda o lo que sea, no dudéis en Escribir. El jueves a mas tardar, el viernes tiene que estar confirmada la asistencia. Yo el sábado os mando un privado a todos lso que vayás con mi teléfono por si pasa algo.

----------


## Dow

y Dow no va? me dijo que si :S

----------


## eidanyoson

Bien Dowi  :001 302: . Sabes que me encanta que estés. Además, hace un montón que no os vemos. La última era lo de la chica aquella que dejaste embarazada ¿no?  :O13: .

 Te apunto  :001 005:

----------


## Ayy

dowi.... tu tambien te apuntas a la quedada entre semana.... a que si?? :D

----------


## eidanyoson

Dowi, si hay comida por medio, se apunta a un bombardeo. Sobre todo si le invitan. jijiji

----------


## Dow

jajaja pero sereis!

entre semana no creo... tengo clase.

lo que haré será avisar a Jaume, más que nada porque siendo donde es la quedada... como no haga magia y aparezca Jaume con su coche, no sé cómo ir!

----------


## Ayy

venga dow!!! que tienes clase... por la mañana o por la tarde :Confused: 
vamos a acomodarnos!!  :117:

----------


## Dow

por la tarde, pero díganme, qué día sería el de entre semana?

----------


## Ayy

estamos aqui para discutirlo!! xD que dia te viene bien?

----------


## eidanyoson

Para ser más incisivos... ¿qué día por la mañana dices que te viene bien entre semana?

----------


## barajasdemelo

Hola a todossss.
Sigo estando por aqui, pero con problemas.
Yo intentare estar, aunque no prometo nada.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡¡Hombre Barajasdemelo....!!, ya creí que baías desaperecido  :Wink1: 

 A ver si hay suerte y puedes venir a la de Alovera.

----------


## Dow

mmm diganme qué día tenían pensado quedar. a mi salvo los martes... el resto de días me vienen bien entre semana por la mañana  :Smile1:

----------


## Ayy

yo empiezo a tener dudas, gracias a la universidad... :S

----------


## rubiales

Yo estaré el 18 de este mes actuando en Vila Seca Mágica, será una gala de cerca junto a Joaquín Matas y Alberto de Figueiredo. Me quedare por allí hasta la mañana del domingo 20.

----------


## Vicentico

Joer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me había emosinao cuando he visto que el último mensaje era de Rubiales. Digo ¡Coño, que va a venir el maestro a nuestra quedada en Alovera, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH (gritos), NO ME LO PUEDO CREER!. 

       Bueno pues no te tengo que decir que si pasas aunque sea por la mañana por Alovera (al ladito de Guadalajara) y quieres descansar de conducir un rato, aquí estaremos, por lo menos yo y seguro que Arturo, que vive tres calles detrás de la mía. Eso sí, te daremos la bienvenida y nos tomaremos lo que haga falta a tí y a cualquiera del foro que quiera pasar por aquí y echar un ratito.

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

> Joer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me había emosinao cuando he visto que el último mensaje era de Rubiales. Digo ¡Coño, que va a venir el maestro a nuestra quedada en Alovera, AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH (gritos), NO ME LO PUEDO CREER!.


Yo había pensado lo mismo




> Bueno pues no te tengo que decir que si pasas aunque sea por la mañana por Alovera (al ladito de Guadalajara) y quieres descansar de conducir un rato, aquí estaremos, por lo menos yo y seguro que Arturo, que vive tres calles detrás de la mía. Eso sí, te daremos la bienvenida y nos tomaremos lo que haga falta a tí y a cualquiera del foro que quiera pasar por aquí y echar un ratito.


Faltaría plus...

----------


## eidanyoson

Replus. Que si te atreves a pasar sabiendo que yo puedo estar presente... jejejej

----------


## rubiales

Ops!! Pensé que era el post de la próxima quedada en Barcelona, jaja

----------


## Chaoz

yo el 19 y el 20 lo tengo imposible, si se hace entre semana sea el dia que sea podré con casi total seguridad. pero vamos, yo me supedito a lo que diga la mayoria.

----------


## hernandez

a ver si a esta puedo ir que últimamente me pierdo todas.

----------


## -jony-

joder cuanta gente de la zona...ami m gustaria ir aun que soy muy muy novato..pero ese finde imposible. estare atento por si se organiza otra mas adelante

----------


## eidanyoson

Todo el que quiera está invitado. Da igual el grado de "novatez".

 Hernandez, majo, anímate hombre, que me lo paso bien contigo  :Smile1:

----------


## -jony-

por cierto en la zona de guadalajara,alcala..corredor del henares en general...¿no hay ninguna asociacion,circulo o algo parecido verdad? ¿son solo quedadas exporadicas?

----------


## eidanyoson

LLevo buscándola... (hasta hemos intentado infructuosamente crear alguna).

----------


## mayico

Pues tengo que decir que el 23 miércoles, actuo en madrid para una cena de empresa, voy con un mentalista de Castellón. Y como el se queda al Ascanio, pues para que no esté solo el 24 me quedo allí, tenemos pensado ver algo de magia en alguna sala. Si alguien se apunta...

----------


## hernandez

hola jony; en guadalajara si hay, creo que es el CIMA (o algo así) 

y lo de la asociación del corredor del henares... tranquilos que ya queda menos.

----------


## hernandez

hola jony; en guadalajara si hay, es el CIMA(cículo de ilusionistas y magos alcarreños) CIMA - Circulo de Ilusionistas y Magos Alcarreños

y lo de la asociación del corredor del henares... tranquilos que ya queda menos, solo es cuestión de tiempo.

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

En la última quedada de Alovera, Eidan dijo que le hacía ilusión tener carnet de mago. Así que no tenemos más que juntarnos y hacérnoslo.

----------


## danielo

entonces este domingo se prevee buena magia :Confused:

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

Habrá buena magia y luego estaré yo para dar el contrapunto

----------


## eidanyoson

A modo de resumen:

 20/02/2001 a las 17:00h en la ermita de rotonda de Alovera (sitio fácil de verse y de quedar).

 Para que se vea:

40.594125,-3.251162 - Google Maps

 Cualquier duda o lo que sea, no dudéis en Escribir. El jueves a mas tardar, el viernes tiene que estar confirmada la asistencia. Yo el sábado os mando un privado a todos los que vayás con mi teléfono por si pasa algo.[/QUOTE]

Vicentico

 Arturo Jiménez 

 Renard

 Eidanyoson

Francirco

Dow

¿Jaume?

Hernandez

 Barajasdemelo (lo intentará)

Danielo

 Cualquier cambio y/o modificación, avisad. Y el que quiera venir que lo escriba, claro, sois tooooodos bienvenidos.

----------


## -jony-

gracias x la informacion de lo de los circulos o asociaciones

----------


## danielo

bueno bueno si la cosa no se demora al final vamos unos cuantos...asique mi asistencia ya la puedes dar por confirmada eidan!!

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

¿Alguien se anima con la crónica? Yo ahora mismo no puedo, pero si no se arranca nadie, esta tarde escribo algo.

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

Una de las muchas cosas buenas que tiene una afición como la nuestra, y este foro, es la gente que conoces.

El domingo 20 tuvimos una nueva quedada en Alovera. Esta vez estuvimos Danielo, Vicentico, Eidan y quien escribe. Tirón de orejas para los que se rajaron al final  :Wink1: 

Tras un rato de espera de cortesía y una carrerita a casa a por el tapete, los 4 elementos (tierra, aire, agua y fuego, para el que lo entienda  :Wink1: ) nos acomodamos en una mesa de madera del "Rincón de Pedraza", que parecía estar esperándonos, y nos pedimos cada uno nuestra Coca-cola light. Bueno, a lo mejor no todos pedimos lo mismo, jeje.

Y de repente los ases empezaron a querer estar juntos, fuese como fuese. Las cartas pensadas aparecían de la nada. Improvisadas pistolas disparaban la carta elegida. Cambios de color, transposiciones, caras que se borraban.

Luego les llegaría el turno a las monedas, a las gomas... así durante... no sé cuanto tiempo... ¿tres horas? se me pasó en un suspiro.

A destacar la goma rota y recompuesta de Eidan, aunque me parece que al final se quedó a medias del juego, jeje.

En fin, una tarde muy agradable, compartiendo una preciosa afición común, disfrutando y aprendiendo.

No hay excusa para perderse la próxima. Lo pasaremos bien.

Abrazos.

----------


## hernandez

acepto el tirón de orejas y añado una gran dosis de envidia.

----------


## danielo

totalmente contigo arturo!!se me pasó la tarde volada!!buena magia,buena  gente,y muchas ganas de aprender!!sin duda alguna tenemos que volver a  repetir la quedada y a ver si para la siguiente se apunta alguien  mas...que si no volvera a ver tiron de orejas!!!jajaajaj.bravo a  vicentico por atreverse con alguna cosa de ascanio,y estoy tan bien  contigo arturo en que eidan se maneja muy bien las  gomitas....elasticas!!jajajala verdad que fue un placer haber conocido a  vicentico, a arturo y volver a ver a  eidan!!
un saludo muy grande!!!

----------


## Vicentico

Por fin tengo un rato pa escribir! Pues si, demasiado corto y pocos para lo esperado, aunque fue una buena reunión de Ases, que todo hay que decirlo. El juego que más me gustó fue el que hicieron danielo y eidan, que hicieron el mismo, y fue el hacer desaparecer casi de un bocao no sé cuantos montaditos de tapa que nos pusieron, qué flipe. Por supuesto que hay que repetirlo, mínimo una vez al mes. Estas dos últimas me han venido muy bien para ir perdiendo el miedo al hacer los juegos y ganar confianza y mejorar la charla, que vaya tela. Pues nada ya podeis ir pensando el juego obligatorio para la próxima.

----------

